# How many people call you on a regular basis



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Calls only?
Family members checking up on me/asking something+friend that calls when I go too absent
I'd say one to four people calling me daily, depending on the occasion
INTP


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

It's interesting reading this.
I remember when I was younger that I was usually having group conversations on the phone with my friends and sometimes we didn't even say something, haha, calling each other just for the sake of it. Sometimes it was fun though. Now I barely know anyone doing that. 
But for whatever reason I have some young teenagers on my Facebook and sometimes they write stuff like "Anyone wanna call me? :33333" or so, so maybe it's just something that gets less and less with age. Maybe we just have better stuff to do now...


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP.
No one really, I phone my mother three times a week to get her to order a taxi since I'm too scared to, and my boyfriend phones me a maximum one time a week, maybe once a month sometimes. We mostly text. But yeah, honestly don't speak to people that often.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I hate phones and phone calls make me irrationally anxious for whatever reason. People know that and don't call me, except for my mom, who is an extreme extroverted feeler and would probably go mad without checking if I'm alright. Not that the other folks would call me daily though, I'm not a social person and the only real close friend I have is currently hella busy and lives abroad.
This has been an input from an INTP.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

My mum lol.
I usually don't pick up though


----------



## Sketchpad (Aug 7, 2015)

ISTJ hardly ever have a call. If I do it is a complete surprise and then I wonder what's wrong!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

No one. It must be because I don't give my number, ignorance is bliss. And people type me as estj, seriously.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't call anyone on a regular basis, only for specific purposes at specific times, specifically.


----------



## Zyranne (Oct 15, 2014)

INFP - none


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

She was complaining, that is all?

OMG I would be so annoyed having to talk to that many people daily. 

I do not even talk to any number of people daily. 

Weekly theres like 3 average.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

3: husband, mum, one friend. Not that often though, luckily. INTP


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

2. My girlfriend and my mom.

I text more people than I talk to on the phone, but 90% of the time it's still me starting the conversation.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

2, one is a friend, the other is my sister.

However my phone is actually pretty quiet most days, which most of the time doesn't bother me, as I hate long phone calls, unless its important.


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

In the average month, of late :

Tele-marketers - 8 (don't worry; I don't pick up to listen) :laughing:

Work - 2 (calling for me to cover a shift) :shocked:

Family - 0 (all dead here; the cousins are split up across the landscape) :ghost: 

Friends - 1 (leaving a message with me basically just to confirm that I can pay for dinner with them someday) :dry: 


In an alternate month, I'll call for a haircut, car maintenance, or likewise.
Otherwise, I'm under the radar to most of the outside world, and I exist only at work or here online. :tongue:


----------



## UhClionaish (Apr 7, 2014)

ENFP-5 people


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

0 people. ISTP. I don't like using my phone except as a mp3 player, an alarm clock and sometimes a camera.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I call places about 3 times a week to ask "where is this thing we need?"

Other than that nothing regular.


----------



## MatthewEngland (Aug 12, 2015)

INTJ - 3 people.
All friends.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Ha, like, my boyfriend, my mom, and my grandma. Sometimes my brother. Occasionally a text from a friend - maybe two or three friend conversations per week. So it's infrequent. But I'd rather talk to people in person anyway. My friends right now tend to be from work or previous workplaces, and a handful from high school, so I often see them just by going in to work or just around my hometown.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

ENFP - two, my mom and my husband. 

Texting is another story. :laughing:


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

What is considered a regular basis?
I usually have 2-3 phone calls per week.


----------



## Tangled Kite (Apr 16, 2014)

INFP - Normally 0 occasionally 1 or 2 long distance friends checking to see that I'm still alive. Like a lot of other people on here I hate talking on the phone. The awkward silences are so much more awkward over the phone.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Only my one best friend. So 1.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Occasional phone calls. Text several people though. ENTP


----------



## Xell (Aug 16, 2015)

Around 5 -10 per week.

20% adverts, 40% mom, 29% dad and maybe the occasional friend.

Whatsapp OP!


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

INFJ
Phone calls: 0-1 people weekly
Text: ~5 people weekly
Voice Chat: 2-4 people daily


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Calling people daily? There are people that I wouldn't be surprised to receive regular calls from. Maybe not daily but still frequently. 1) My mom 2) My boyfriend 3) To a bit lesser extent, by best friend. 

Now there are people that I text/Skype message daily. It would be a rare day indeed to not receive a text message, if not several, from friends or family.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm INFJ and i have one good friend who I text/call all the time. Another friend who I text/email semi-regularly. 4 friends who I email regularly, but these arent close relationships. A handful of other friends who I email like, twice a year. Im definitely not popular and Ive never thought of myself as having very many friends.

And yeah, I dont chat on the phone. I use the phone only when totally necessary. My best friend will call me even though she knows I dont like it, which is irritating. I'll put up with it, and try to make it fun, so I dont sound like a grouch. But I do gently remind her every so often that I dont like talking on the phone.


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

No one really calls me either. From time to time I reach out if I feel like it. On special occasions it's a whole different story though.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

ISFP. I would say 0. I would call my parents, brother when I was living by myself in Uni. I mainly just text friends and family members or whats app them. I don't really like talking on the phone.


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

None.


----------

